# Do Vizslas need Siblings?



## jovellanosj (Feb 1, 2020)

Are Vizsla's ok being the only dog or are they better off having a sibling within same age range? 

I just adopted my first Vizsla earlier this year. He is now 8 months old as of today. 
We've come to love our little guy and absolutely adore him. True to his velcro personality, he loves being close to us, but he also LOVES playing with other dogs. This made me think he might be happier with a brother/sister.

We can definitely take on a second dog and raise them together. However, we are just trying to weigh pros and cons. 

Are there benefits to have two instead of one? Other than DOUBLE THE LOVE


----------



## jovellanosj (Feb 1, 2020)

Here’s Juice


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

in my experience double the fun too. 
but i would first have the first one settled, trained etc and then take in a sibling. and even if you have 2, they will need some separate time with you, so you need to consider that factor as well.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

We are waiting (not patiently) for our new pup. He will be the 1/2 brother to our 2 year old female rehome.
We recently lost our young male (4 1/2).. When he was around they would spend hours outside chasing chipmunks/squirrels/each other. Our female truly misses her buddy. she looks for him/ she does not want to be left outside by herself. When we had our male only he was fine by himself, but was even better when we got Rez.. 
If it was me I would wait a little longer to get your pup a little more settled into adult hood. Then add a pup.


----------



## EMusson (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello! 
congrats on your puppy. I can’t comment on having two (though I am hopefully getting another in the spring) Our vizsla is 12.5 years old and has always been the only dog in our house, she loves visits, walks and playing with other dogs but is equally as happy playing tug with us or just having a funny five minutes of zoomies! She can be left for 3+ hours though that’s a rare occasion.
I wouldn’t be concerned on having your dog as an only one, but like I said I’ve never had two together.


----------



## andrewlasew84 (Aug 17, 2020)

My Vizsla was not pleased at first when V2 came home...took some time but 1 year later they understand why we got 2 was kinda so they could look in the mirror and live a life of self reflection and breed comprehension especially if they cannot see other V often since the breed is rare. The gift of someone to share your life, especially of your own kind and breed is extra extra special!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think they do just fine as only dogs. Mine is 7 now and I've certainly considered getting a second; it's especially tempting after coming back from a meetup and seeing how much she clicks with other Vizslas in a way that just doesn't happen with other dogs. 

I think it's good to consider your lifestyle, finances, and other practical considerations first. In my case, I'm single and it's simply easier to care for and handle one dog. I think we're both a bit jealous of our bond and while I'm sure she'd come to enjoy the company of a second dog there'd be some growing pains there as she learns to share my attention. I don't think I've heard of anyone regretting getting a second, but you also don't need to worry that you're depriving him if you don't.


----------

